# Export Oberon SSK Sub Brief



## Colin Parkinson (23 Jun 2022)

A very neat video on our O-boats as well as the RN, RAN


----------



## armrdsoul77 (26 Jun 2022)

Sounds like the Oberons excelled at intelligence gathering getting up close underneath other subs/ships and getting underwater images of what couldn't be seen from the surface and also recording acoustic signatures.

Pic of the damage to Hmcs Okanagan he mentioned







						Royal Canadian Navy : HMCS Okanagan collides with RFA Grey Rover, 1973.
					

Royal Canadian Navy : HMCS Okanagan collides with RFA Grey Rover, 1973.



					rcnhistory.org


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jun 2022)

Colin Parkinson said:


> A very neat video on our O-boats as well as the RN, RAN


Learned a TON about the kind of work done by subs - thanks for sharing!


----------



## NavyShooter (29 Jun 2022)

There are some other fascinating history bits I found (open source) about submarine deployment diaries.  I'll have to see if I can find that again.

Based on this guy's videos - I think that the RCN should download them, and play one a day on the SONAR OP course, and replace the daily SONAR sitrep brief in the OPS room at sea with these....the history that he turns up on the RU navy's deployments is incredible. 

20 years ago, these videos would have been probably SECRET or TS SA info.


----------



## armrdsoul77 (14 Sep 2022)

Visited the HMCS Onondaga museum in Rimouski, QC this summer.  Lots of respect for submariners. Not sure I could cope with the confined quarters (and being underwater for that matter). Is it true you can tell a submariner by the scent of diesel fumes?
View attachment IMG_0918.JPG

Documentary on YouTube about the effort to get the sub to its current place.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (18 Sep 2022)

Only before we take our three thirthy minutes showers with liberal amounts of soap on the day we come back from sea.

On ONONDAGA, we once took a clean submariner's coton sweater on the jetty, and roled it tight, wrapped it in a thick plastic bag, sealed the bag, imerged it in a bucket of water, sealed the bucket of water and stuck it in the corner of the control room (a submarine's bridge, if you like). When we came back from patrol two weeks later, we took the bucket on the jetty and opened the whole thing: the sweater smelled of diesel oil!


----------



## childs56 (19 Sep 2022)

Those are neat documentaries


----------



## Halifax Tar (22 Sep 2022)

Oldgateboatdriver said:


> Only before we take our three thirthy minutes showers with liberal amounts of soap on the day we come back from sea.
> 
> On ONONDAGA, we once took a clean submariner's coton sweater on the jetty, and roled it tight, wrapped it in a thick plastic bag, sealed the bag, imerged it in a bucket of water, sealed the bucket of water and stuck it in the corner of the control room (a submarine's bridge, if you like). When we came back from patrol two weeks later, we took the bucket on the jetty and opened the whole thing: the sweater smelled of diesel oil!



Not as bad as the O Boats, but everything on PRE was covered with a fine bit of fuel.  My GF at the time would insist on a shower when I got home, but that had its advantages too lol


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Sep 2022)

Oldgateboatdriver said:


> Only before we take our three thirthy minutes showers with liberal amounts of soap on the day we come back from sea.
> 
> On ONONDAGA, we once took a clean submariner's coton sweater on the jetty, and roled it tight, wrapped it in a thick plastic bag, sealed the bag, imerged it in a bucket of water, sealed the bucket of water and stuck it in the corner of the control room (a submarine's bridge, if you like). When we came back from patrol two weeks later, we took the bucket on the jetty and opened the whole thing: the sweater smelled of diesel oil!



Pig boats!


----------



## GK .Dundas (23 Sep 2022)

If you think the O boaters had it bad. I suppose it's a matter of perspective. Walk through the German Mk.VII Chicago's Institute of Technology.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (23 Sep 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Pig boats!


Nope.

this is a pig boat:







						Porte-class gate vessel - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Weinie (24 Sep 2022)

SeaKingTacco said:


> Nope.
> 
> this is a pig boat:
> 
> ...


I seem to recall being shown the JOUT locker on a pig boat. Shudder.


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Sep 2022)

Weinie said:


> I seem to recall being shown *fit into* the JOUT locker on a pig boat. Shudder.


----------



## Weinie (24 Sep 2022)

Good2Golf said:


>


Even for me, it was a tight squeeze


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (24 Sep 2022)

NavyShooter said:


> There are some other fascinating history bits I found (open source) about submarine deployment diaries.  I'll have to see if I can find that again.
> 
> Based on this guy's videos - I think that the RCN should download them, and play one a day on the SONAR OP course, and replace the daily SONAR sitrep brief in the OPS room at sea with these....the history that he turns up on the RU navy's deployments is incredible.
> 
> 20 years ago, these videos would have been probably SECRET or TS SA info.


My favorite bit of O-Boat history was the photo sent to the Spanish Embassy of a Spanish flagged trawler in the Periscope sights of an O-Boat taken during the Turbot Wars.

Apparently, the message was received loud and clear that the Navy would sink them if they continued to mess around in our waters!


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Sep 2022)

Humphrey Bogart said:


> My favorite bit of O-Boat history was the photo sent to the Spanish Embassy of a Spanish flagged trawler in the Periscope sights of an O-Boat taken during the Turbot Wars.
> 
> Apparently, the message was received loud and clear that the Navy would sink them if they continued to mess around in our waters!


True "gunboat" diplomacy!


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (27 Sep 2022)

Nope: Torpedo boat diplomacy.


----------

